# أي أنواع المحركات أفضل لتصميم ماكينة cnc



## محمد نور الهدى (6 مايو 2010)

أرغب من أخواني الإشارة علي بأيهما أفضل المحرك الخطوي أم محرك الdc (طبعاً مع تغذية عكسية ) لتصميم ماكينة cnc


----------



## ksmksam (6 مايو 2010)

حسب المبلغ الذي تريد انفاقه وحجم الماكنة ووزنها
ولاكن اغلب من يصنعون ماكنات CNC مثلي ومثلك يستخدمون stepper motor لاكن servo motor افضل بدون جدال مع العلم سعر Servo motor اكبر بكثير


----------



## zamalkawi (6 مايو 2010)

توجد عدة أنواع من المواتير
1- brushed DC motor
2- brushless DC motor
3- AC synchronous motor
4- AC asynchronous motor
5- stepper motor
6- linear motor

ولا أدري أن كانت توجد أنواع أخرى
النوعان الأخيران استخدامهما محدود في الماكينات الموجودة بالسوق
بينما أكثر الأنواع المستخدمة هو النوع الثالث، يليه النوع الثاني، يليهما النوعان الأول والرابع

ولكن حيث أنك حصرت الاختيار في النوع الأول والخامس، فللاختيار يجب سرد مميزات وعيوب كل نوع

سأسرد ما أعرف عن المميزات والعيوب، وأطلب من ذوي الخبرة أن يصصحوا لي الخطأ في معلوماتي

فلنبدأ بالمحرك الخطوي
أولا المميزات
رخيص الثمن
سهل في التحكم
لا يحتاج إلى دوائر معقدة
لا يحتاج فهم كبير لنظريات التحكم

ثانيا العيوب
أحيانا يؤدي إلى اهتزازات في الماكينة، للتغلب عليها تستعمل الخطوة الدقيقة، مما يجعل دائرة القيادة أعقد
انخفاض الدقة
انخفاض الديناميكية
الخطأ في الحركة لا يمكن قياسه أو تعويضه
عادة يكون غير ملائم للسرعات العالية والأحمال العالية

والآن محرك التيار المستمر
أولا المميزات
رخص الثمن
الديناميكية العالية
امكانية الوصول لمعدلات تسارع عالية
سهل التحكم ويحتاج دائرة قيادة سهلة
إمكانية الوصول لدقة عالية، تعتمد على دقة التغذية الراجعة

ثانيا العيوب
يستلزم تغذية راجعة، مما يرفع التكلفة بصورة كبيرة 
يتطلب فهما لنظرية التحكم وحلقات التحكم المتداخلة والتحكم الرقمي
يتطلب مهارات برمجية، لبرمجة حلقات التحكم
التغذية الراجعة تزيد تعقيد الدائرة
تعاني محركات التيار المستمر بوجه عام من ارتفاع معدل الأعطال بسبب التآكل الذي يحدث في فرشات توصيل التيار الكهربي

بوجه عام أنا أميل أكثر لمحرك التيار المستمر، والآن أسعى لبناء دائرة تحكم في محرك تيار مستمر، وبعد الانتهاء منها يمكنني أن أخبرك بالصعوبات التي واجهتني


----------



## محمد نور الهدى (6 مايو 2010)

الأخ زملكاوي:
أنا قمت بتصميم نظام سابق لماكينة cnc بمحورين ولله الحمد نجحت 
المحرك المستخدمة محرك dc مع تغذية عكسية مؤمنة عن طريق إنكودر مع تحكم بالسرعة pwm
أما الآن فأنا أحتاج إلى التحكم بثلاث محاور مع عزم أكبر 


ملاحظة : أنا مهندس إلكترون


----------



## zamalkawi (6 مايو 2010)

من المفترض أنه طالما كان الأداء جيدا في حالة محورين، فمن المفترض أن تحصل على أداء جيد إذا استعملت نفس المحركات بنفس الدوائر في حالة الثلاثة محاور


----------



## هانى الالفى (31 مايو 2011)

عاوز اعرف فكرة عمل linear motor


----------

